# Miami River Smallies



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone ever wade through the Great Miami River around Sidney, Piqua, or Troy? I'm thinking of going out this afternoon just to get out of the house and maybe hook up on some smallmouth. If anyone has a good place to start, I'm all ears. (All depending on current water level of course)


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I've waded in the Troy area. Plenty of access points. Pick one and give it a go


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

dytmook said:


> I've waded in the Troy area. Plenty of access points. Pick one and give it a go


Yeah, didn't do too bad at the Troy low head.


----------



## brandonkeel (Jul 21, 2017)

LoramieFish12 said:


> Yeah, didn't do too bad at the Troy low head.


Theres a spot near "Barrett Paving" North of Piqua that I've fished twice now. I've seen fish but not catching for whatever reason. I also felt like someone was eyeing my vehicle one day too.


----------



## WCOFlyfisher (Jul 20, 2017)

I fly fish the area quite a bit. Plenty of smallmouth. The section of water in Sidney by the baseball fields is a pretty good place to fish.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

brandonkeel said:


> Theres a spot near "Barrett Paving" North of Piqua that I've fished twice now. I've seen fish but not catching for whatever reason. I also felt like someone was eyeing my vehicle one day too.


I've gone on Shelby county parcel map and Barrett Paving/Springcreek Corp have so many quarries in the area that would be awesome to fish.


----------



## brandonkeel (Jul 21, 2017)

I havn't figured out how to fish any of the paving quarries yet..There's one here by Wright Patt that borders the MAD i want to kayak so bad I can't stand to drive past it..

The river there is nice from the bridge to the interstate overpass by barrett paving.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

brandonkeel said:


> I havn't figured out how to fish any of the paving quarries yet..There's one here by Wright Patt that borders the MAD i want to kayak so bad I can't stand to drive past it..
> 
> The river there is nice from the bridge to the interstate overpass by barrett paving.


Any idea if those quarries are public or private? And the bodies of water that I've been fishing lately is making me want to get a Kayak. haha


----------



## brandonkeel (Jul 21, 2017)

LoramieFish12 said:


> Any idea if those quarries are public or private? And the bodies of water that I've been fishing lately is making me want to get a Kayak. haha


I wish I knew. I know all of them have the No-Go signs. Anyone on here know if a pass can be had from these companies?


----------



## tylerd1994 (May 11, 2009)

The Barrett paving pits you need a license to fish. That usually means knowing someone who works there that can get an application in for you. I haven't been successful in getting one yet lol. But anyhow the river should keep you very occupied for the time being. I just fished a tournament at the boat ramps in Troy and there were some nice 5 bass limits caught. I would say 10 fish over 2lbs and one 19" that weighed 3.1 lbs. That was all in a 2 mile stretch or so. That gives you an idea, just gotta cover ground and learn where they are. I fish the area and it's been a really good year when the water levels are cooperating. Try to get out to the areas not hammered as hard such as low heads and right in parks. But there are nice fish in these areas as I mentioned those Smallies from the tourney were within an easy walk from the park there in Troy. It seems if you can check off all the boxes, depth, seams between current, baitfish, Rocky bottom, and low pressure, you'll be rewarded.


----------



## brandonkeel (Jul 21, 2017)

tylerd1994 said:


> The Barrett paving pits you need a license to fish. That usually means knowing someone who works there that can get an application in for you. I haven't been successful in getting one yet lol. But anyhow the river should keep you very occupied for the time being. I just fished a tournament at the boat ramps in Troy and there were some nice 5 bass limits caught. I would say 10 fish over 2lbs and one 19" that weighed 3.1 lbs. That was all in a 2 mile stretch or so. That gives you an idea, just gotta cover ground and learn where they are. I fish the area and it's been a really good year when the water levels are cooperating. Try to get out to the areas not hammered as hard such as low heads and right in parks. But there are nice fish in these areas as I mentioned those Smallies from the tourney were within an easy walk from the park there in Troy. It seems if you can check off all the boxes, depth, seams between current, baitfish, Rocky bottom, and low pressure, you'll be rewarded.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive fished from 41 all the way down to ross rd. take a jon boat, plenty of live minnows, some worms and shad, and leave early its a long trip.


----------



## brandonkeel (Jul 21, 2017)

no smallies but didn't skunk


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

brandonkeel said:


> View attachment 242331
> no smallies but didn't skunk


Hog! Were you on Miami River Rd? I drove past that area (just south of Barretts) today after work and saw a truck on the side of the river.


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

LoramieFish12 said:


> Any idea if those quarries are public or private? And the bodies of water that I've been fishing lately is making me want to get a Kayak. haha


They are all private & due to liability issues the employees are not even allowed to fish them any more.


----------



## brandonkeel (Jul 21, 2017)

LoramieFish12 said:


> Hog! Were you on Miami River Rd? I drove past that area (just south of Barretts) today after work and saw a truck on the side of the river.


Yeah that was me. I couldn't get a smallie bite. I caught that thing not long after getting wet..1 rock bass after that. I didn't stay late though. Had two other fish on that we're real heavy that could of been dinq smalls.


----------

